

DartBoston's Entrepreneur/VC Pitch Session - Video From Board Room - ajayskapoor
http://dartboston.com/capitalize-live-riotvine-at-venrock/
The real Shark Tank, entrepreneurs from Boston launch a web show that brings you right into the board room to view an actual VC pitch.
======
ajayskapoor
Great session from last night at Venrock where some of Boston's young
entrepreneurs were able to sit in and watch a pitch session between Kabir
Hemrajani (RiotVine.com) and David Beisel of Venrock.

